# Air compressor(C&H) stuck. Tries but wont start.



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to tools forum.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Bleed all of the pressure from the tank. If it does not start, with or without pressure in the tank, I would suspect the motor capacitor. If it does not start with pressure in the tank, but does start with no pressure in the tank, I would suspect the check valve.


----------



## P Marage (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanx Dexter, do you know how to test the cap? I can hear it powering so it's working to some degree. Can a cap still power if it's faulty? I'm no electrician by any means but I thought they either worked or didn't, No in-between.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

And, just to confirm, this is with no pressure in the tank, correct? If so, your local motor shop can test it for you.


----------



## P Marage (Oct 11, 2009)

Zero pressure in the tank.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

What fluids? The compressor pictured is an oil less model. The motor itself is most likely unserviceable. And it's the contactor (pressure switch) you hear, not a capacitor. *Unplug it*, take the cover off and try and spin it by hand. If it sits in a shed it could be rusted up, or perhaps some wires were chewed by rodents. Post a model number if you can.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Key phrase. UNPLUG IT before trying to turn by hand.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

beenthere....I edited my post to enforce that suggestion....and thanks for the idea:thumbsup:


----------



## P Marage (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanx Missouri. I tried to turn it by hand and it won't. (assuming your talking about the white disk with fins on it, front side) Not sure about the oiless part because it has a plug with a dipstick and an oil tin displayed. I have never had to fill the reservoir as the dipstick reads full. 
Model HL550100 (exact as photo)


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I looked up your model number. I stand corrected, the pump clearly hasa dipstick which indicates it is not oil less. If you can't spin the fan it's either rusted up or it siezed for one reason or an other. The parts are ridiculously expensive to replace. If you have any mechanical savy you could try some minor dissasembly and see what went wrong. Does the pump itself show any signs of corrosion?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you trying this on an extension cord?

Some of mine will only work when plugged into a wall outlet on a strong circuit.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Are you trying this on an extension cord?
> 
> Some of mine will only work when plugged into a wall outlet on a strong circuit.


Dang, you are on the ball, never thought about that.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, a very good point. Very easy to overlook, especially when it has worked previously, but just because it did doen't always mean it will. And the higher than normal temperatures around the country definitely put a strain on the flow of electricity.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a heck of a time ---my compressors both hate cords---and my small one would just hum in the cold weather until the oil warmed up---synthetic oil cured that issue.


----------



## P Marage (Oct 11, 2009)

No extension chord, I dragged out our of my shed and plugged it into the side of my house(also thought of that.. 
I am quick with a wrench and I was going to dismantle it and reassemble it, who knows eh? But I thought I'd ask just incase it may be something common and easy to fix. I have never taken a compressor apart but I figure worse case scenario is I'm no worse off than I am now. 
Thanx guys, I'll update you after the weekend when I get a chance to find out if my hidden talent is pump repair haha


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Is it belt driven or direct drive? Might be hard to tell if it's motor or pump problem if it's direct drive. I guess you will know when you take it apart.


----------



## P Marage (Oct 11, 2009)

There is no belt so must be direct


----------



## P Marage (Oct 11, 2009)

I hate it when threads are left unsolved so I thought Id just let you all know that I fixed my compressor. 
It was really quite easy. I pulled the plastic shroud off and removed the top assembly where the piston sits and found it full of water?!?!(I should have taken pics) It was rusted to hell and seized in place. So I tapped it out with a big socket and I just happened to have an old emery cloth flapper wheel collecting dust on my work bench for ages so I buffed her out slapped it back together and she works just like it did on day one. 

I have to say, to anyone who has never opened up a compessor NOT to be intimidated, It was really quite basic, almost as easy as lego :laughing:

Thanx to all of you who offered suggestions and hope someday I provide the winning solution on your thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Bfunky30 (9 mo ago)

It looks like the problem was the extension cord. It could have been capacitors, wires, bad ground, unloader valve, damaged cord, bad breaker, or bad motor, also.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I read the problem was condensation in the cylinder rustIng bits together. No mention of an extension cord?


----------

